# Lästiges Ergänzen im MS IE 6.0



## Ruediger (8. September 2002)

hallo zusammen, 

kann mir jemand bei meinem kleinen problem helfen? 
ich bestellte des öfteren bücher bei amazon.de und nutze das eingabefeld wo man den suchtitel eingibt. leider wird mir automatisch eine lange liste von sachen vorgeschlagen, die ich schon einmal eingegeben habe. wie kann man das denn im IE von Microsoft abschalten? 

ich nutze xp und den msie 6.0. 

danke im voraus! 

rue


----------



## RedZack (8. September 2002)

extras > internetoptionen > inhalt > autovervollständigen > und dann einfach ausstellen

patrick


----------

